
Ask HN: I have 1000+ dresses in my shed. What should I do with them? - mwill
About 6 years ago someone I know had a failed business venture; they had ~1500 dresses made in their own designs targeted at &#x27;plus sized&#x27; women. They had family things come up and the whole thing died on the vine, but they ended up with most of the dresses sitting in storage.<p>A few months ago they asked me if I just wanted to take them off their hands, no charge, I just had to go pick them up. I put them in my storage shed and forgot about them until now.<p>They&#x27;ve been stored safely and are in good condition, but I think they might be of pretty poor quality generally speaking.<p>I don&#x27;t really know much about dresses, or selling physical goods. I really took them on a bit of a whim and I&#x27;m not sure how much time I can invest, and don&#x27;t even really know where to start.<p>So, what would you do in this situation? Try and sell them individually? Flog them off in bulk to an aspiring retailer? Just donate them somewhere?
======
EricAlexanderg
Thrift shops like Buffalo Exchange will buy the dresses their sales reps deem
"re-sellable" at a stupid price...like 5 to 10 dollars an item....but that's
potentially $5000+ ....

